# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Smart Suit, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

----------


## Airicist

Samsung C&T humanfit smart suit

Published on Sep 6, 2015




> Samsung C&T introduces humanfit with a new smart suit which uses NFC buttons to transfer business cards or websites to your phone.

----------


## Airicist

The HumanFit; World's first smart clothing brand by Samsung - First look at CES 2016

Published on Jan 6, 2016




> The Human Fit introduces fashion garments and accessories on top of smartphone applications and information technology accessories under the concept of “adding technology to style.”
> 
> Samsung has figured out how to work these little sensors into workout attire, mens suits and even buttons, to keep up with the growing demand of fitness tracking accessories.
> 
> During the demonstration on the conference room floor at #CES2016, a man in a sleeveless shirt and shorts ran in place to show off how accurate the embedded sensors worked in "The Humanfit" clothing, by Samsung. Every step he took tallied onto his smartphone.
> 
> The clothing looked as normal as any UnderArmor or Nike workout gear you'd buy at a store.
> 
> The belt looked like a something you'd find at Express or Macy's.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

"Samsung C&T Debuts Its Wearables at CES 2016"

January 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung’s smart clothes are wearables you’d actually wear"

by Pete Pachal
January 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung's weird wearables include a smart suit and solar purse"
Samsung put NFC tags in a suit for some reason.

by Devindra Hardawar
October 1, 2016

----------

